# which shampoo



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

ok so this is a odd question but i wondered which shampoo you use on your chi's i have been told to use baby shampoo or puppy shampoo but i also got told by the vet who i hate to use a shampoo for white dogs :shock: shes not even white :lol: 
:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

pupy shampoo is best i sometimes use johnsons baby as well it smells nice and is not harsh on there skin


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I use oatmeal doggy shampoo on mine. It's great for their skin! Tank is always a little itchy, so I like the oatmeal.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

We use rasberry almond canine shampoo! Makes them smell great! and is not harsh on skin!


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i will use baby shampoo for tomorow and post pictures of her after :wink:


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

*shampoo*

I use baby shampoo as weel, but I have tried other spa products. They smell so good and are all natural.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

MyTank said:


> I use oatmeal doggy shampoo on mine. It's great for their skin! Tank is always a little itchy, so I like the oatmeal.


where can you find that? I would love to try that on Tiny. She has been stretching a lot. And I thought she has fleas, but she doesn't. So please, tell me more about it. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I posted this in another thread, but I'll tell ya'll here too!!

Fibi was itching alot...no matter what I did, she scratched all the time. I have flea prevention on her, so I knew that wasn't the problem. Well, I tried everything...oatmeal shampoo (which I got from Walmart, but you can get it at the pet stores too), puppy shampoo, baby shampoo, sensitive skin shampoo, medicated shampoo for itchy dogs...I even tried some fancy shampoo from a local pet store called 'Kalaya Emu Oil Pet Shampoo' which is made by a company named Kenic. It was supposed to be 'ultra moisterizing and conditioning to the skin' (that one smelled really good too, but it was expensive). NOTHING WORKED!!

Well, I decided to use "Spa 4 Paws Dog Shampoo/Conditioner" in the Whispering Lavender scent...BUT she still kept itching. That was the one that left her smelling the best and it seemed to calm her down because she hates water. Then the last time I bathed her, I used the Spa 4 Paws (which is the shampoo/conditioner mixed together...it comes out in a pump as foam) AND MATRIX BIOLAGE HYDRATING CONDITIONER- THIS WAS THE KEY!!!!! SHE HAS NOT SCRATCHED FOR A WEEK AND A HALF!!!!! I'm telling you, that stuff made her so silky and soft and shiny too!! If you decide to try it, you can usually get it at any salon. It comes in a tub, not a bottle and you just scoop it right out. Hope this helps you because it solved my itchy furbaby problem!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i use hartz puppy shampoo it makes austin smell fresh i wont use people shampoo on him he smell funny not like my other 2 dogs


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Fibi's Mommy said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I'll tell ya'll here too!!
> 
> Fibi was itching alot...no matter what I did, she scratched all the time. I have flea prevention on her, so I knew that wasn't the problem. Well, I tried everything...oatmeal shampoo (which I got from Walmart, but you can get it at the pet stores too), puppy shampoo, baby shampoo, sensitive skin shampoo, medicated shampoo for itchy dogs...I even tried some fancy shampoo from a local pet store called 'Kalaya Emu Oil Pet Shampoo' which is made by a company named Kenic. It was supposed to be 'ultra moisterizing and conditioning to the skin' (that one smelled really good too, but it was expensive). NOTHING WORKED!!


i use the emu oil shampoo and i think it works good u have to leave it on them for like 5 min for it to work though. i love the smell too, it costs like 9 dollars but i think its worth it.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

personally I don't like Hartz brand anything because all of their products are very harsh (just talking from my own experiences...not from medical research or anything!  )

I don't use people shampoo...only people conditioner. That was the first time I've ever used anything made for people on her, but I figurred conditioner is way different than shampoo. Shampoo's made to clean, so it strips even our hair, but conditioner is made to moisturize...which make sense why it made her not itch anymore-she just had dry skin itchies!! 

I loved the smell of the emu oil shampoo. But it didn't last on her like the spa4paws. Spa4paws is made to be aromatherapy, though, so I guess that might be why the smell lasts on her. The Biolage conditioner smells really good to, but luckily it didn't drown out the lavendar smell from the spa4paws.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

is the spa4paws brand more expensive than the emu oil stuff? where do you buy yours at i have never seen this kind but it sounds like it smells good and lasts. thanks for the info now i wanna try it you made it sound convincing hehe


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Hee hee! I get the Spa4Paws at Target! It smells wonderful. They have the pet 'cologne' sprays in the same scents too. It's a shampoo and conditioner in one. It's easier when you're bathing too, because it's a pump instead of a bottle. Here's the link for it to buy from Target online...enjoy!!  

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...9?_encoding=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B0009I71V4


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

The only shampoo that I have ever used on my pups is baby shampoo. It's gentle on skin and doesn't stink like dog shampoo.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

The Spa4Paws are a brand that is gentle, has conditioner, and it's aromatherapy so they smell ever so wonderful! I think they have 3 different scents. Also, the Emu Oil smells really good...like coconuts...mmm!!!  

By the way, if anyone has a chi (or any dog for that matter) that is scared of baths or water, I like lavender scent for Fibi's baths because it really does calm her waaaaay down. I'm telling you, it made a BIG difference when I used that lavender scented shampoo/cond on her. I also have learned to get her water at the perfect warm temperature that she is comfortable with...that almost makes her go into a trance...she almost goes to sleep standing there (me too...don't know what it is about soaking in warm/hot water...I've done that since I was a little girl!). I will begin filling it up so the bottom of the tub is covered and then put her in so her paws are warm...then, I get in and close the curtain and I'll sit down with her...then as the water fills up, it really relaxes her. When I used to give her baths, she thought she had to swim (her little paws would start doing the doggie paddle at just the sight of the water LOL!!! Aw...little cute girl!!)

They have lavender scented baby shampoo now too! Aw, yummy!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I came across some in a white bottle on a certain website and really cant remember where it was!
Ive been trying to find it for about 2days  Cos thats made for puppies and looks good


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

did you look in your history?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

ooooo thanks fibismommy i wil try some out!!! i cant wait to smell it hehe :wave:


----------



## ChicaDee (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, thank you Fibi's Mommy! Very good info


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

In the Uk I like Johnson puppy and kitten shampoo (I think I'll still use it on roo all his life as I think puppy is the best as its most mild!)
Its non-irritant and I prefer things that dont have smells like strawberry ect as I dont like using scented products on animals as they can irritate the skin.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

I use Cain & Able Shampoo, it is infused with citronella and essential oils to naturally repel bugs and fleas while providing aromatherapy benefits. I live in Florida and the fleas are really bad, but since I have been using this shampoo, I stopped using any flea meds and I haven't found one flea on them. It is a lot cheaper than Advantage or any other flea stuff. It also makes them smell really good!!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

cookie...I have some of the Cain&Able. I bought it in Daytona at the pet store in the main mall there. I only got the trial sizes, though because I wasn't sure how they would work. I haven't even used them yet and I've had them for a while! LOL! I'll have to give it a try though because I live in Florida as well and I definitely have to keep Frontline Plus on all of my animals. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Fibi- I haven't had to use Advantage for almost three months now. It works great. As for the itchy skin. I was also told to use Omega 3 and Omega 6 pills. Get the gel and squirt it over their food. It helps their skin and their coats. I bath my dogs about once a week sometimes everyother. If you need anymore info let me know. I love it!!!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeh...I've tried the Omega 3 & 6 gel, but it didn't seem to do as good of a job as the Biolage conditioner.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i heard about the cain and able too...there are soo many lol. where in FL do u all live? it would be fun to meet up one time so r chis can meet!!! i meet up with another chi owner it would be fun to have more people.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

There is a chi meetup in Orlando...it's a msn.com group. It's at one of the doggy boutiques in Orlando. You can look it up on google. Orlando would be about halfway to Tampa for me. 

I go to Tampa alot to sing (www.aaralyn.com). As a matter of fact, a few weeks ago, I sang at a retreat at Chase Suites Hotel. Then, after that we went to the International Mall!!!! OMG!! I can't believe I've never been to that mall before. AND I was sooooooooo disappointed because I didn't have Fibi with me (because we stayed over night at the retreat), and they were doing dog photos at Nordstrom for the new Nine West doggy line!! I wanted to have her pic made so bad. Man, I was so upset b/c she normally goes EVERYWHERE with me! lol!

Anyway, I would love to meet up and let our babies play! Orlando has quite a few really awesome dog parks, too. I like the one in Winter Park (Friends of Fleet Peeples Park, I think it's called). Does Tampa have any dog parks?


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

the chi meetup i mentioned just had a meetup yesterday! lol! 
Here's the link for it. The only thing is that you have to pay like a dollar per month to be in it. I wouldn't be able to go everytime, so I'm not sure I'd wanna do that. We could meet up on our own though.
http://chihuahua.meetup.com/4/


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Fibi's Mommy said:


> There is a chi meetup in Orlando...it's a msn.com group. It's at one of the doggy boutiques in Orlando. You can look it up on google. Orlando would be about halfway to Tampa for me.
> 
> I go to Tampa alot to sing (www.aaralyn.com). As a matter of fact, a few weeks ago, I sang at a retreat at Chase Suites Hotel. Then, after that we went to the International Mall!!!! OMG!! I can't believe I've never been to that mall before. AND I was sooooooooo disappointed because I didn't have Fibi with me (because we stayed over night at the retreat), and they were doing dog photos at Nordstrom for the new Nine West doggy line!! I wanted to have her pic made so bad. Man, I was so upset b/c she normally goes EVERYWHERE with me! lol!
> 
> Anyway, I would love to meet up and let our babies play! Orlando has quite a few really awesome dog parks, too. I like the one in Winter Park (Friends of Fleet Peeples Park, I think it's called). Does Tampa have any dog parks?



yeah tampa has dog parks. i've been to like 5 different ones. i still want to go to the dog beach they have on honeymoon island. just pm me whenever your in tampa and we can meet up at one of the parks....i was at international yesterday but i didnt go to nordstroms soo i didnt see that. well hope to meet up soon


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Tiffany,

I live about 5 mins from Honeymoon Island. I didn't even know that they have a dog beach. We should meet there sometime.

Kari


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> I came across some in a white bottle on a certain website and really cant remember where it was!
> Ive been trying to find it for about 2days  Cos thats made for puppies and looks good


Ive found the shampoo i was looking for!

Its called 'Greenfield' and theres a bottle thats made for puppies and kitten:


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i was reccomended that product by a friend who has dogs and used it on his pup when he was small it is available from pets at home but i think my nearest one is croydon and i don not have a car :?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah it looks really good, but i went to pets at home the other day and didnt see it :? 

maybe i should take another look


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i was told to go there but im new to surrey so am not sure how to get there im in kingston and need to get to croydon i think so i have to wait until next weekend when i get my mum to take me


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ahhh right, so your gonna use it then?


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i will do next weekend


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Aww great, well give me the verdict 

Cos i like the look of it


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i may be going on the way home to surrey tomorow so i will let you know what happens :lol:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

*Cookie~Lola* said:


> Hi Tiffany,
> 
> I live about 5 mins from Honeymoon Island. I didn't even know that they have a dog beach. We should meet there sometime.
> 
> Kari


yeah we should i meet up with peanutlover too and we could drive to honeymoon island dog beach as long as it isnt too cold lol do you have yahoo IM? i havent been there yet but i've seen it and i really wanna go!!!


----------

